
Dribbble - A Designer’s Twitter - tortilla
http://dribbble.com/
======
GavinB
One of the cool things about twitter is that you don't need headlines,
thumbnails, or previews. A tweet is one complete thought.

If you're going to arbitrarily restrict the images to a small size, it doesn't
make sense to then use a slightly smaller size as a preview and put each
"large" on its own page. If you want to enforce simplicity, make full use of
the simplicity.

------
pixelbath
"There is no sign up for Dribbble at this time. Membership is entirely driven
by our users - all members of Dribbble have been drafted (invited) by other
members."

So it's not really the same as Twitter, it's more of an elite collection of
select designers showing you pretty stuff. Similar to the way design blogs and
their aggregators work now, but this gives it more of an "exclusive, members-
only" feel.

That said, there's some good design work to be seen. If you're a designer, you
should have most of these designers' feeds in your reader of choice already
(I'm already following most of the designers I saw listed).

------
tripngroove
This is the best thing to come out of twitter yet.

EDIT: Will trade beer for an invitation ;)

~~~
davidedicillo
lol, where should I ship it? :)

~~~
sjs382
To the address in my profile :)

------
truebosko
I'm not a designer, but I have to create basically all the website designs for
work, plus my own projects and I found the website-tag rss feed pretty
inspiring. Only takes a few minutes out of your day but gives you some cool
ideas and insight.

<http://dribbble.com/tags/website.rss>

------
kylebragger
They are doing something kind of similar to what we're doing at Forrst
(<http://forrst.com>) for developers (and designers, too.)

------
andrewhyde
It is an amazing community to watch. Design leaves a lot on the cutting room
floor, and in dribbble you see both final products and bits of glory that may
have never been appreciated or reviewed.

I hope they open up some parts of the site for others to see. Some very fresh
work going on by some of the best designers in the world, sharing openly,
participating freely and having a damn good time doing so.

------
jasonwilk
Very nice concept. I think you need to spend some time working on the UX. The
flow to get me to know what is going on could use some work (also to get me to
wanting to sign up).

Cool name too. I'd even recommend calling it Dribbbbbbbbble, so I have to
bookmark it.

------
decavolt
The RSS feed is buried and the site is invite-only. Two major failures for an
otherwise decent idea.

~~~
adamhowell
The current community would most likely say "invite-only" is a feature not a
failure.

Dan made the executive decision to open the site up to viewing by the general
public against the wishes of a lot of the members.

Community quality is an issue that most sites just try to ignore. When someone
tries something different to relative success -- invites are extremely hard to
come by and current members are very active -- rushing to call it a failure is
short-sighted.

~~~
pixelbath
Or, it's his opinion. He didn't say the site was a failure, just that from his
perspective, those are two things that make this site not worthy of further
attention.

I waffled a bit on my opinion of this site, but the best way to categorize the
site is to think of it like a design aggregator. The aggregation is a bit more
focused and driven by the members, which effectively weeds out the general
crap you'd find on any other free-for-all design site. By this metric, signal-
to-noise is extremely high, and the site is a success.

However, the elitist vibe that this whole site creates doesn't sit well with
me. I hated that crap in high school, and my feelings haven't changed much on
that in the intervening 20 years. Dan and his community can keep the site
private. I didn't start designing to win popularity contests. This, to me, is
also a failure of the site.

Also, realize where this is being posted. Most news here concerns start-up
businesses. If you have no profitability, and are a communal-invite-only image
posting site, it sounds like it will be a failure. As a pet project, I'm sure
it can sustain itself indefinitely.

Aside from all that, I do like the site on its technical merit alone. Somebody
create a site that does the same thing, but is open to the public. 120,000
pixels, a way to screen grab easily, and a REGISTRATION PROCESS. I'll sign up.

------
kadavy
The "All-Stars" list looks a lot like my "you are following" on Twitter.

------
est
Image a twitter for composers.

------
hoop
The intentionally misspelled name could be a challenge to new users as it may
be confusing.

Also, when I hear the word "dribble" I think of pee, preventing me from taking
the site seriously.

Just my two cents.

~~~
coderdude
Most people connect that word with basketball.

